# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  Meeting Νοτίων Προαστείων 8.00 μμ 20/5

## lx911

*Συναντηση νοτιων προαστειων και γυρω περιοχων.*

Μετα απο 2 εβδομαδες απουσιας θα ειναι και παλι κοντα μας για να μοιραστει μαζι μας τις εμπειριες του απο την συντομη εκπευδευση του στο στρατοπεδο της Αρτας. 
Η συναντηση θα πραγματοποιηθει στην καφετερια *Caldo Freddo* κοντα στην κεντρικη πλατεια Ηλιουπολης. Το μαγαζι προσφερει _δωρεαν ασυρματη καλυψει για το διαδικτυο_. Περισσοτερες πληροφοριες για το πως θα ερθετε θα βρειτε* εδω.*
_Super Star_ της βραδιας θα ειναι φυσικα ο ενας και μοναδικος *Πάνος eufonia Cpt.EdwarD*  :: 

 ::  Η ωρα της συναντησης αλλαξε για της 8.00 μμ  ::

----------


## antonisk7

κρίμα δε θα μπορέσω μια και είμαι Θεσσαλονίκη,
τους χαιρετισμούς μας στον captain

----------


## ice

ακομα δεν μπηκε βγηκε . Ε οχι θα τον ξυρισω χαλια ειναι ετσι

----------


## Neuro

Έχει γίνει σύστημα πλέων και ορκίζονται στις 2 βδομάδες βλέπω.
Θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω. Nα δώσουμε κουράγιο στον 350 κ.σ.  ::

----------


## sokratisg

AAAAxaaxxaaxxaxaxa!!! Το τρελή photo είναι αυτή?!  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Έχει αφήσει και μουστάκι ο φαντάρος?

Όπως και να έχει, με μουστάκι ή χωρίς, και εγώ μέσα.

----------


## koki

axaxaxaxaxa
αχαχαχαχααχαχα

ΑΧΑΧΑΧαχαχΑΧΑΧαχα


αν προλάβω μετά από openwrt fest και πριν από άλλες υποχρεώσεις ακαδημαϊκές, θα έρθω να γελάσω εις βάρος του (που σιγά το βάρος, μισή μερίδα, αλλά οκ).

----------


## ilio

μεσα και γω.....
παμε ολοι για τον επιτιμοοοοοοο

----------


## erasmospunk

> Πάνος eufonia Cpt.EdwarD


  ::   ::   ::   ::  τι τρελιάρικο μουστάκι είναι αυτό! Δεν το χάνω με τπτ!

----------


## kopeti

λαθος ποστ μοντς παρακαλώ να σβηστεί

----------


## alasondro

> λαθος


Τι λάθος;
ααα δεν έχει τέτοια τώρα πρέπει να έρθεις  ::   ::  

Μέσα και εγώ

----------


## Resi

Έλα ρε Πλαπούτα!!  ::

----------


## lx911

> Έλα ρε Πλαπούτα!!


  ::  χαχαχαχα  ::  
Ναι ρε συ Χρηστο οντως με αυτον μοιαζει....
Και ειχα σπασει το κεφαλι μου να βρω τι μου θυμιζει...
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## koki

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Resi
> 
> Έλα ρε Πλαπούτα!! 
> 
> 
>   χαχαχαχα  
> Ναι ρε συ Χρηστο οντως με αυτον μοιαζει....
> Και ειχα σπασει το κεφαλι μου να βρω τι μου θυμιζει...


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## eufonia

Παρρρρρρρρρρρρρώων!

Έχω κάνει και ένα μαυρισματάκι πολύ τζετ μιλάμε... 
Ελπίζω μόνο να αναστηθεί το vpn του συλλόγου για να μπορούμε να σερφάρουμε και προς το ασύρματο από το μαγαζί  ::

----------


## mikemtb

να ρωτησω μια μ@λ@κι@?
τα νοτια προαστια μεχρι που 'πιανουν'? γλυφαδα? βουλα? βαρη? βαρκιζα? κιτσι? (στο χαρτη ειναι νοτια)  ::

----------


## eufonia

> να ρωτησω μια μ@λ@κι@?
> τα νοτια προαστια μεχρι που 'πιανουν'? γλυφαδα? βουλα? βαρη? βαρκιζα? κιτσι? (στο χαρτη ειναι νοτια)


Όλο το λεκανοπέδιο... και όπου υπάρχουν ασυρματάνθρωποι  ::

----------


## tolishawk

Όχι ρε ποντίκια, τώρα το είδα.
Δεν μπορώ να έρθω δυστυχώς. Έχει άδεια ορκωμοσίας και ένας ξαδερφός μου και κανονίσαμε.  ::   ::  

Ρε Πάνο τόσο καιρό δεν είχες μουστάκι. Έπρεπε να πας στον στρατό για να αφήσεις; Για πες μας ρε τι έγινε εκεί;


Και έλεγα και εγώ τι μου θυμίζει...
Να την σβήσω αν ενοχλεί

----------


## commando

μεσα μαλλον  ::   ::   ::

----------


## eufonia

Τι θα γίνει, σφίξανε οι ζέστες και εξαφανιστήκαμε όλοι? Για να μαζευόμαστε... άντε, γιατί πολύ χαλαρώσαμε!

Τι λέτε για Σάββατο απογευματάκι (μετά τις 7-8 ) ή Κυριακή πρωί? Ακούω προτάσεις, μέρος και ώρα, για να ανοιχτεί και το αντίστοιχο thread. Προσωπικά θα ξέρω αύριο το μεσημέρι αν θα έχω υπηρεσία στο 401 το ΣΚ. Θα ενημερώσω εδώ.

Μεσημεριανές ώρες απορρίπτονται από το Συμβούλιο Νότιας Επικρατείας χωρίς δεύτερη κουβέντα.  ::

----------


## tolishawk

Μία μερίδα Κυριακή πρωί για εμένα.

----------


## Neuro

Βλέπω ο ΕΣ σε αναζωογόνησε Πάνο. Δε φταίει μόνο η ζεστή, είναι και η εξεταστική στη μέση για μερικούς. Δες τις υπηρεσίες σου και πρότεινε. Κάπου που να έχει τεράστια παγωτά κατά προτίμηση.  ::

----------


## eufonia

Τελικά υπάρχει χρόνος και διάθεση να κάνουμε τπτ αύριο το πρωί?
Δυστυχώς δεν έχω μάθει για την αυριανή αν θα είμαι έξω ή μέσα... Τελευταία στιγμή θα γνωρίζω.  ::

----------


## tolishawk

Εγώ λέω στο *Caldo Freddo* στις 11:07 ακριβώς.

Περιμένω διαφωνιές...

----------


## eufonia

Θα είμαι εκεί.  ::

----------


## thalexan

Στις 11:08 πέφτει πόρτα;

----------


## PlaktoN

Δυστυχώς, ο Πάνος έχει υπηρεσία και δε θα μπορέσει να έρθει...

----------


## eufonia

> Δυστυχώς, ο Πάνος έχει υπηρεσία και δε θα μπορέσει να έρθει...


Μου έκατσε στραβά σήμερα το πρωί... ανέβηκα να πάρω το εξοδόχαρτο και πήρα τα 3. Αγγαρεία μαγειρία ή αλλιώς εθελοντική εργασία όπως έχει μετονομαστεί.  ::  

Next time...

----------


## tolishawk

Ούτε εγώ πήγα. Δεν κοιμήθηκα σπίτι εχτές το βράδυ...  ::   ::

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από PlaktoN
> 
> Δυστυχώς, ο Πάνος έχει υπηρεσία και δε θα μπορέσει να έρθει...
> 
> 
> Μου έκατσε στραβά σήμερα το πρωί... ανέβηκα να πάρω το εξοδόχαρτο και πήρα τα 3. Αγγαρεία μαγειρία ή αλλιώς εθελοντική εργασία όπως έχει μετονομαστεί.  
> 
> Next time...


you pixi neos  ::   ::

----------


## lx911

Παλι καλα που δεν εγινε το meeting...
Χαμπαρι δεν πηρα!!! 
Πανο να κανονισουμε standar για caldo πριν την φυγεις για λημνο.
Την τελευταια φορα που πηγα η δικια σου ειχε φορεσει 
tredy ρουχαλακια και επισης εχει παρει χρωμα και ειναι 
και πολυ μ@@ν@ρ@!!!
Ετσι απλα...  :: 

Υ.Γ. Γιωργο πολυ γελιο εκανα με τον Φαρμακη... 

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## eufonia

> Πανο να κανονισουμε standar για caldo πριν την φυγεις για λημνο.
> Την τελευταια φορα που πηγα η δικια σου ειχε φορεσει 
> tredy ρουχαλακια και επισης εχει παρει χρωμα και ειναι 
> και πολυ μ@@ν@ρ@!!!
> Ετσι απλα...


Επιβάλλεται !  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ice

Να μην την στειλουμε να σου παραδωσει ενα εξτρα καφε εκει που θα πας ?

----------


## lx911

Εγω σκεφτομαι για Σαββατο να κανονισουμε να παμε...
Εαν μπορειτε πειτε μου να αλλαξω τιτλο στο θεμα  ::

----------


## Neuro

Έφαγες μπιφτέκι DJιλίκι Πάνο. Δε σε χάλασε ... , βεντούζα νέο. Καμία ένοπλη υπηρεσία έκανες; Εκεί χρειάζονται και γνώσεις από υπολογιστές.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## thalexan

> Απλώς έγραψε!!


Bwahahahaha!

----------


## eufonia

> Εγω σκεφτομαι για Σαββατο να κανονισουμε να παμε...
> Εαν μπορειτε πειτε μου να αλλαξω τιτλο στο θεμα


Δυστυχώς... χλωμό για Σάββατο.  ::

----------

